

Kiribati’s Entire Population is Being Moved to Fiji - Triplepundit
http://www.triplepundit.com/2012/03/kiribatis-entire-population-being-moved-fiji/

======
dreadsword
Do places like New York or Los Angeles see increases in sea levels? Is there
any definitive source of sea level measurements that can be referenced to add
credibility to these claims?

